
Show HN: Music Player for YouTube - marklar423
http://zinamen.com/youtube/
======
markbernard
Damn, beat me to it. I've been thinking about this for a while. I just
starting doing something for myself a few months ago. I'll have to try yours
out.

------
dano
Have you seen Streamus? YouTube shut them down over a year ago.

[https://streamus.com/](https://streamus.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9873552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9873552)

------
Faucheuse
This is good, but I can't log in and find my own playlists unfortunatly ...

~~~
marklar423
Sorry to hear that! Can you give me some info on which browser/OS you were
using?

~~~
Faucheuse
Google chrome, windows 7

------
fiatjaf
Thank you. I've been searching for this for years.

Simple and brilliant.

------
saghm
This is freaking amazing

